# In praise of the Lautenwerk...



## Ilarion

Dear TC gentlepeople,

After hearing JSBach on this instrument I refuse to listen to JSBach on Harpsichord forevermore:


----------



## brotagonist

Don't limit yourself—listen to both!


----------



## Ilarion

brotagonist said:


> Don't limit yourself-listen to both!


Thanx for your suggestion...but I now understand fully what Sir Thomas Beecham meant by the metaphor of "skeletons copulating on a hot, metal roof".


----------



## Guest

Most scholars think Bach's Lute Suites were probably written for the lautenklavier: they are extremely difficult and not idiomatic for either the lute or the modern guitar, and notes/voices often can't be sustained for the specified length.


----------

